# Preseason Game 1 @ 2:30 On Fsne!!!



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

broadcast from rome...dont miss it...first chance to see kg and allen in celtics action...i cant wait!!!


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

the wait is killin me

1hr and 40mins left!


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

i hope brandon wallace gets cut...he has no respect for what came before him :upset:


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

rondo with the smooooooooooooth jumper!!...and i love the italian flag colors on the c's jerseys


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

KG just had a nasty spin move off the glass.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Throw it down big man!!!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Garnett just abused Bargnani, blowing by him for the reverse dunk and he's at the line for one more.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Come on Rajon! That was beautiful...

Bargnani looks very good.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

KG Reverse Dunk And1 *****


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Celtics are making the extra, often unnecessary pass here, especially Pierce.

Ray just had a sick-looking jumper. Perfect form.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yea go Ray.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Bosh looks ugly.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Everyone is a little hesitant right now.

But Rondo seems to fit in well.


----------



## Red Dino (Apr 22, 2007)

is there any websites that is airing the game live?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Eddie House In Da House


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

That Myp2p website, but you need Sopcast.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Damn, Eddie House!

The Celtics actually showed some defense that last play.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yea Eddie House bringing da house down with his 3s.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

That would've been a sick block.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Sick play right there.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

This is like a Black VS White showdown.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow, Rondo, 2-2 on jumpers.

I don't think he'll ever be a great 3 point shooter but maybe he could be a serviceable mid range shooter.


----------



## MaxaMillion711 (Sep 6, 2005)

KG videos from the game uploaded for those who cant see...

http://youtube.com/profile?user=ProlificPro


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

That was fast.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

At the half, Garnett all over on this game Scoring, Rebounding, Passing. Ray Allen looks somewhat lost at times he has touble integrating himself in the offense. When the inside out game is played it seems like the main recepients are corners and Allen is always up top. Chemistry still needs to develope, Pierce is comfortable in getting his penetration he finds a way to get involved but Ray Allen is lost.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Kg Is A Mother****ing Beast


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The Celts have made up for the TD mistake, but arent this dudes playing too many minutes


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Pierce is getting hot right now.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yea. What's the TD mistake?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

giordun said:


> Yea. What's the TD mistake?


The Celts missed out on drafting TD


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Oh right. Ok.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Tony's still got his hops. Good to see. 

Except for the fact that he hurt himself on the way down..


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Looks like it's a Celtics win.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

Eddie House seems to be a great fit with the big three, he's really taking advantage of those open shots.

Ray Allen seems to have some rust on him, I hope he gets back to his comfort zone when the season starts, he was missing way too many open shots. Plus they need to integrate him more in the offense, chemistry is still lacking with the big three but playing together in time can fix that.


----------



## MaxaMillion711 (Sep 6, 2005)

as a nets fan, i was disappoined to see how good house played today. i wish he played like that at least 1 game for us last year....

good for celtics though. team looks great.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

looks like the Celts are off to a good start with the big 3...i agree that Allen looked like he had some rust in his shooting game, but he'll be ready by the seasons start no doubt...KG looks re-energized though - real intense considering it was the 1st preseason game of the year...

the only concern for this team is definitely the bench...outside of House and maybe Powe, i dont know who you can go to on that bench on a consistent basis...i guess Doc will go with a committee like approach, playing whomever can just fill in minutes for him while the starters rest up....good game by both teams....


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

umm how the hell is not being able to draft someone a mistake? it's unfortunate but not a mistake


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Ray Allen.... what happened? KG and Pierce were great, but Allen.... 30%? Come on now, you're better than that. Also, enjoy Eddie House. The guy is so much fun to watch when he's on his game.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> *Ray Allen.... what happened? KG and Pierce were great, but Allen.... 30%? * Come on now, you're better than that. Also, enjoy Eddie House. The guy is so much fun to watch when he's on his game.


It's only the first preseason game. What do you except from someone in the first game in 4, 5 months.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

really...the advantage of having 3 hall of famers is that one can have an off game on any given night and we'll still be fine...i dont expect each of them to shoot 50% every single game


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm even more amp up about the real season


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Damn I wish I could've watched the game. I saw some of KG's clips though, he was looking good. Seems like the Celtics didn't do too bad and are off to a nice start together. Good to hear.


----------



## kobe24 (Oct 7, 2007)

who has this game?


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

I actually recorded the game and watched it a second time this evening.
Here are my deconstructive thoughts on the game. 

--RA was willing to make sacrifices and become a strickly catch and shoot player and make the extra pass to create plays for others. 

--PP utilizes the isolations very well, he's still very hard to stop one-on-one and through penetration; there was a moment in the game where his turnaround jumpers were just unstoppable. 

--KG is the usual, he may seem like a rejuvinated guy but I quickly realized that's just how he plays everytime like his pants were on fire. But what impressed me is the high 2pt FG percentage of the Celtics in this game, I think they shot about 34-60 not sure but that's gonna be a constant for them all throughout the season with KG operating inside and PP penetrating. Their perimeter play suffered tonight because RA's shot was off but it should improve.

--Eddie House is a really good fit for them, very surprizing, he's getting so many open looks and he's knocking all of them down.


--Chemistry is still hazy. They need to integrate RA more in the offense by having KG operate in the high post and find cutters and open guys not only does it break the zone but also opens space for penetration. RA usually plants himself in the top of the key and KG should know that by now or the other players for that matter, while watching the game there were instances where RA was open on the top of the key but never got the ball. 

--That's where I come to my second point, their ball movement was great no one was hesitating to make the extra pass but unfortunately the ball was moving in the wrong direction: it starts with KG inside then a kick out to PP, then to RA then to the corner to Rondo??? WTF?? should he really be the final recepient of these kick outs?? And there also needs to be more movement on the weak side it can't just be a simple dish and dish somebody needs to free themselves up before the defense re-adjust from the initial inside double team.

--Celtics can't run, Doc Rivers has been telling Rondo to push the ball everytime but he's no JKidd, he doesn't even know which side of the court the ball should be going to when it's being pushed, KG was instructing and pointing where he should move the ball. So, that means the Celts are strickly a half court team, which I think is better for them PP works better when the pace and slowed down and the defensive match-ups can be abused this way as well.

Celts still have a long way to go but they have an entire season to get it right and when they do they can be quite scary but for now don't get too hyped up cause their still a work in proggress.


----------



## meltinjohn (Jun 6, 2006)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Ray Allen.... what happened? KG and Pierce were great, but Allen.... 30%? Come on now, you're better than that. Also, enjoy Eddie House. The guy is so much fun to watch when he's on his game.


#1Antoinefan doesnt think Eddie House will get the ball for the winning shots either. Shows how much he knows. They didn't pick House up to ride the pine. He sure will get those last minute shots as well.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

KG needs to go in the post more like he did in the first minutes, makes the game a lot easier for Pierce and Allen. I think this is one of the keys for the season of the Celtics, KG being a force in the post. He can make up some of the team's weaknesses with that.


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

I like the team playing half-court than trying to be a fast-break team. I hope Rondo will get a lot of experience from this preseason and I hope we'll see nice assists by him. I hope Perkins will become a Ben Wallace-type player, we'll be unstoppable.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

meltinjohn said:


> #1Antoinefan doesnt think Eddie House will get the ball for the winning shots either. Shows how much he knows. They didn't pick House up to ride the pine. He sure will get those last minute shots as well.




i am going to personally count every game-winning shots eddie house takes all year and ill talk to you in 8 months....shouldnt take much effort since it wont happen once all season...shows how much i know? ha...ur funny...


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

We've got one of the best clutch scorers in the NBA in Pierce and two future Hall of Famers, and this joker thinks the ball is going to be in Eddie House's hands at the end of the game?

Is he for real right now?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> We've got one of the best clutch scorers in the NBA in Pierce and two future Hall of Famers, and this joker thinks the ball is going to be in Eddie House's hands at the end of the game?
> 
> Is he for real right now?



i really hope hes just tring to boil me up and not actually serious when he says eddie house will hit all these future game winning shots...but you never know...dumber things have been said...well, maybe not...


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I mean, yeah, it's possible that there may be a broken play and House ends up with the ball, but certainly it won't happen by design. The way he phrased it made it sound like GW plays will actually be drawn up for him. I mean, it's nice that a Pierce iso doesn't have to be our only way of winning a close game now, but even with that said, that play's been working pretty well for some years now...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

:laugh: @ House getting the last shot when Pierce and Allen, heck KG are all on the same team


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

so when a play is drawn up for pierce at the end of the game and he gets doubled team leaving eddie house wide open, you guys think it would be dumb for eddie to take a game winning shot?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> so when a play is drawn up for pierce at the end of the game and he gets doubled team leaving eddie house wide open, you guys think it would be dumb for eddie to take a game winning shot?




how bout when pierce gets doubled at the end of the game that he pass it to oooooooo lets say ray allen maybe?? or how bout that guy they call garnett...or maybe the logic is all 3 of them would be double teamed so house can take the shot...o wait, 3 x 2...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> how bout when pierce gets doubled at the end of the game that he pass it to oooooooo lets say ray allen maybe?? or how bout that guy they call garnett...or maybe the logic is all 3 of them would be double teamed so house can take the shot...o wait, 3 x 2...


theres an idea. with time running out, pass the ball the ball to the guy with the defender on him, not the wide open three point specialist.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> so when a play is drawn up for pierce at the end of the game and he gets doubled team leaving eddie house wide open, you guys think it would be dumb for eddie to take a game winning shot?


Right, because Pierce has never hit a gamewinner while being doubled teamed before.

Seriously, Pierce has been clutch shots with entire teams blanketed on him for years now. I think he's pretty comfortable doing it by now. When it comes down to it, I'd rather have one of the most clutch players of this decade taking the last shot guarded than Eddie "The reasons the Suns canned me is BECAUSE I SHOT TOO MUCH" House. The "pass to the open player" theory is applicable... in theory. Not in the real world. The ball might end up in his hands by accident (see: Delonte West, Ricky Davis), but not ever by design.









_"5.6 seconds to go and Bryant gets it at the elbow. Battier comes over for the double. Bryant...passes it to Brian Cook? Cook...for the win!?!?"_


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Right, because Pierce has never hit a gamewinner while being doubled teamed before.
> 
> Seriously, Pierce has been clutch shots with entire teams blanketed on him for years now. I think he's pretty comfortable doing it by now. When it comes down to it, I'd rather have one of the most clutch players of this decade taking the last shot guarded than Eddie "The reasons the Suns canned me is BECAUSE I SHOT TOO MUCH" House. The "pass to the open player" theory is applicable... in theory. Not in the real world. The ball might end up in his hands by accident (see: Delonte West, Ricky Davis), but not ever by design.
> 
> ...


a lot of robert horry's game winners were drawn up for someone else and he got the ball on accident because defense were worried about guys that were suppose to shoot the ball.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

If his name was Beno Udrih, he doesn't get passed the ball. Simple as that. But since he's Horry and knocks down big shots like it's his job, he's a terrific guy to pass it to. Seriously, don't compare the confidence a team has in passing Horry the ball when things fall apart with Eddie House. It's no contest. 

As for my original post, don't take my word for it. Youtube some of Pierce's game winners. The guy has hit hundreds upon hundreds of HUGE shots in his career with defense draped all over him. How many big shots has Eddie House hit with no defenders within ten feet of him? I mean, yeah, he might end up with the ball because a play totally fell apart, but when you consider Rivers' philosophy since he got here for gamewinning plays is "Give Pierce the ball and get the **** out of the way" (and has worked pretty well) and the ball rarely ends up outside of his hands, well. Don't count on it.


----------



## Jenness (Apr 18, 2007)

I didn't like much of what I saw from Rondo against Toronto. Yeah he hit a few outside shots, which caught me off guard and made me happy, which says something about Rondo, I think. But overall, he showed little vision out there. He had that Marcus Banks way about him of rushing the ball up the court and then stalling because he can't figure out anyone to pass to. Not a lot that speed does for you if you don't have the passing skills to utilize it.

My fear is that he gets in the way by handling the ball too much. I just hope all he does is play solid defense, run a few transitions here and there and manages to hit some jumpers but mostly I just want him to stay out of the way of the trio. He shouldn't be controlling anything when you have the all-around talents of Pierce, KG and Allen out there. If he dribbles until there's 12 seconds left in the shot clock while the trio is looking at him more than five times a game, that'd be frustrating.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Well, Kerr and Paxson both hit game winners on a Bulls team that had MJ and Pippen. So let's not rule anything out here.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Even with an open look, there is no guarantee House makes the shot. He hasnt shown he is a clutch player. Yes he can put up points in a hurry, but I can't recall the last time he made a buzzer beater or a shot at the dying minutes of a game.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> a lot of robert horry's game winners were drawn up for someone else and he got the ball on accident because defense were worried about guys that were suppose to shoot the ball.




please please PLEASE stop comparing eddie house to the most clutch player of all time...PLEASE!


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Watching Eddie House play for the Nets last year, I can tell you that he's not a clutch player, he's hot or cold. He was injured for most of the season last year (knee surgery, hip sprain). I don't think he won any games for us, as he'd play better in games we were on our way to winning. 

When he goes off from 3 point land, it's awesome, but his D will assure that whatever lead he created will evaporate the longer he's on the floor. This is also a key reason why he won't be taking game winning shots. 

He's alot of fun to watch tho.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> please please PLEASE stop comparing eddie house to the most clutch player of all time...PLEASE!


Relax, AWF, no one's comparing him to MJ...:biggrin: 

That said, Eddie will get the ball with 2 seconds left when Pierce, Garnett, Allen AND Rondo are covered. This is not insulting, it's just the reality. 
Back to all the stuff we should be happy about. 
I loved the way Pierce was hollering when Garnett did that reverse dunk on Barnagni.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

before horry was "the most clutch player of all time" he was a skinny rookie 'tweener most people werent sure would fit into the rockets replacing otis thorpe


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Was Robert Horry in the league seven years before he showed any clutch ability? Because that's what House is going on right now.

Meanwhile, one of the most clutch players of the decade and two surefire Hall of Famers are on his team.

Hm. Tough choice who to give the ball to.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Was Robert Horry in the league seven years before he showed any clutch ability? Because that's what House is going on right now.
> 
> Meanwhile, one of the most clutch players of the decade and two surefire Hall of Famers are on his team.
> 
> Hm. Tough choice who to give the ball to.



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA-MEN


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Was Robert Horry in the league seven years before he showed any clutch ability? Because that's what House is going on right now.
> 
> Meanwhile, one of the most clutch players of the decade and two surefire Hall of Famers are on his team.
> 
> Hm. Tough choice who to give the ball to.


bruce bowen was in the league for seven years without any clutch shooting (or any shooting for that matter) and he has hit clutch threes in the playoffs and i think he has hit game winners in the regular season.

and where is the idea that house hasnt showed any clutch ability come from? when he signed here, his thread had nets and suns fan mention his fourth quarter heroics


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> and where is the idea that house hasnt showed any clutch ability come from? when he signed here, his thread had nets and suns fan mention his fourth quarter heroics



really???

http://www.basketballforum.com/new-jersey-nets/370925-celts-sign-house-6.html

6 pages and not one post talks anything of his "fourth quarter heroics"....90% of nets fans were mad they lost him beecause hes a good shooter that fits in well with a team but nowhere does any post mention said heroics...give it up guys...over the course of a season there are a handful of games that come down to the last shot and none of those times will anyone not named pierce allen or garnett take the shot...no matter what


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> bruce bowen was in the league for seven years without any clutch shooting (or any shooting for that matter) and he has hit clutch threes in the playoffs and i think he has hit game winners in the regular season.
> 
> and where is the idea that house hasnt showed any clutch ability come from? when he signed here, his thread had nets and suns fan mention his fourth quarter heroics


Give it up. Seriously. The lunacy of the idea that House should get the basketball ahead of Pierce, Allen, or hell, Garnett, really just explains itself. If you're saying he might get the ball on a broken play, yeah, that'll could happen, but I've already established that, so it would have been idiotic to carry on this tangent. Therefore, your belief must be that there will be plays drawn up for Eddie House on the final shot which, as mentioned, is sheer lunacy.

/thread. Over. Done.


----------

